# My NEW 740 Li (Pictures inside)



## bmw4114 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello,

Check out my new 740 Li Bimmer 
:bigpimp:

Tell me what do u think about it

http://www.rakrecords.com/pics/BMW1.JPG

http://www.rakrecords.com/pics/BMW2.JPG

:thumbup:


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice, any interior pics?


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

Pimpin ride! Nice! I'd get the front windows tinted just as the backs if i were you. Nice wheels but for a 7 i'd get 20's  Either these http://zoouz.free.fr/Wheels/TMP_wheel/bmw_wheel_101.jpg or these http://zoouz.free.fr/Wheels/TMP_wheel/bmw_wheel_149.jpg .

How much HP is that new 4liter making btw?


----------



## bmw4114 (Dec 19, 2004)

It's a 307 HP 

about the rims .. The First One looks Fabulous 

I'm gona post interior PIC's


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey that bimmer looks nice... whats the interior color? is it a 740Li? looks like a 2006 750Li  ...which is what it would like here in Canada... I think you guys in the middle east get a whole different fleet of BMW's... I remember when I was there they used to have the whole line-up for the 7 series (E38's) 728i, 730i, 735i, 740i, 740iL, 750iL & the BMW May-Bach L7 :yikes: . 
Anyways here in Canada from the E38's I only see 740i & 740iL's and very rarely a 750iL....have not see any L7's to date..lol.. :eeps:


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

BMW4114 how much did you pay for this beauty..I agree its a 750 not 740.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

He's not in the US, so it could be 740 Li.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

How can I get the clear headlights like these? I really don't like the orange color on a side of the ones I have ('03 745Li).


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I am originally from there and I know this is not a 740 its a 750LI for sure..


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

bmw4114 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Check out my new 740 Li Bimmer
> :bigpimp:
> ...


Looks from the first pic that your car's got a bit of a farmer's tan... :eeps:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Farmer's look????*

I dont understand what you mean by farmer's tan . . . hey he lives in the middle east... they got a lot of sand down there thats why white cars do get that look... I had a pearl white car in the middle east as well back in the days.....and let me tell you something else when you cruise on the highways your headlights get messed up a little bit as well....you need to replace them every 4-5 years or sandblast them in order to clear them out....its norm in that part of the world...


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey guys,
Listen I think I was wrong when I said it could only be a 750Li check it out they have the whole line-up fleet for the 7 series in the Middle East just like they did for the E38's. :thumbup:

1.
http://www.bmw-me.com/Products/Automobiles/7Series/7Seriessedan/datasheet.asp?dopopup=1

2.
http://www.bmw-me.com/me/bmw/saudi_arabia/mynm/home.htm


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

New 20" rims would certainly pretty up the car like a bottle of Kettle one does for a fat girl.


----------



## EuroRocket (Jun 26, 2005)

i seriously love the new design on the 7er. But still cant be the 2000 model


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*EuroRocket*

quote: i seriously love the new design on the 7er. But still cant be the 2000 model

what are you implying when you say it cant be the 2000 model, I'm sorry I dont understand what you mean there?


----------

